# Aquarium shooting advice please



## zhaoqingMal (Feb 8, 2015)

On Tuesday I'm heading to Ocean World in Zhuhai, China. It's a very similar setup to Sea World in the US. My gear is fixed at a 7D and 28-135 zoom, but I'd really like some advice on how to go about shooting, especially things like dolphins(show and enclosure), sealions and penguins.

Any information would really be appreciated!


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 8, 2015)

How close do you want to get... I've been to sea world several times and that splash zone is pretty big... so you wind up sitting outside of the splash zone and you sit far from the action. Any chance you can buy/rent a waterproof case like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Dicapac-USA-Inc-WP-S10-Waterproof/dp/B00169HXW2

Then you can get up close to the action... maybe @ eye level where the stands and the water meet. Then when you are shooting the plane of the water is perpendicular to the plane of focus. 

135 doesn't seem like a ton of reach, but if you don't mind cropping, I'm sure the images will come out fine. Hopefully it is a sunny day and you can stop down the lens to around f/8 so the images come out nice and sharp.


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks. Unfortunately renting any gear is not an option where I am, so I've got to make do with what I've got. I'll have a go and see what happens. Btw, there is nosplash zone there, so getting wet is not a problem.


----------

